# Does anyone know who drew this?



## Bambous_Visu (May 18, 2016)

who drew this? I've been seeking the artist for a wihle now.


----------



## NplusD (May 19, 2016)

Got any idea of where you've found it?


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 20, 2016)

Good luck finding out though.


----------



## Bambous_Visu (May 21, 2016)

NplusD said:


> Got any idea of where you've found it?


It was posted on Fa at one point


----------



## Bambous_Visu (May 25, 2016)

bump


----------



## Zipline (May 25, 2016)

Bambous_Visu said:


> bump


No, it is in the wrong forum! It should be in the art section.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 25, 2016)

Helpful hint to people who like to save art like this,try and save it with the original save name untouched.
[It'll have something like 'title by whoever at furaffinity'] or something else that'll be more helpful.
Usually loading it to photo sharing sites doesn't really help.


----------



## Bambous_Visu (May 30, 2016)

bump


----------



## Bambous_Visu (Jun 2, 2016)

^


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Jun 2, 2016)

Have you tried searching the image on Google images using the "search by image" function


----------



## Somnium (Jun 2, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> Have you tried searching the image on Google images using the "search by image" function



yes


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Jun 2, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yes


Then ??? I guess


----------



## Somnium (Jun 2, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> Then ??? I guess



I didn't find anything useful


----------



## Bambous_Visu (Jun 2, 2016)

Peaches-and-Dreams said:


> Have you tried searching the image on Google images using the "search by image" function



That's the first thing I do before I make a forum post or ask others. I've ran it through multiple searches. I wish FA didnt have that anti-google thing. It makes finding sources a bitch.


----------



## Derpstar1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I treid searching using the laser tag. Is this artwork modeled after any media (eg, fallout)?


----------



## Bambous_Visu (Jun 8, 2016)

^


----------



## Random FA User 8675309 (Jun 25, 2016)

Boom.

http://valsalia.deviantart.com/art/COM-Look-Out-Below-491446460


----------

